# Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG

## cipherus

i seem to have everything installed properly to get my Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG chipset working.  i've emerged iwlwifi, iwl3945, wpa_supplicant, wireless-tools, etc, etc.  all of that seemd to go just fine.

i've brought up the wlan0_rename device with ifconfig with no problems.  but when i run /etc/init.d/net.wlan0_rename start i get:

```
 * Starting wlan0_rename

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on wlan0_rename ...

ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Operation not supported

WEXT auth param 4 value 0x0 - ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Operation not supported                                                                   [ ok ]th param 5 value 0x1 - 

 *   Starting wpa_cli on wlan0_rename ...                                                                                            [ ok ]

 *     Backgrounding ...

```

It seems to work fine, but when i run wpa_gui it can't find any networks, same for when i run kismet (loads my card and drivers just fine though).

my /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

```
ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=wheel

update_config=0

fast_reauth=1

```

and my /etc/conf.d/net

```
#wifi

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_wlan0_rename="-Dwext -c /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf"

```

i've also tried bringing up the device with iwconfig instead of wpa_supplicant, but it just doesn't work at all saying:

```
 * Starting wlan0_rename

 *   Configuration not set for wlan0_rename - assuming DHCP

 *   Bringing up wlan0_rename

 *     dhcp

 *       network interface wlan0_rename does not exist

 *       Please verify hardware or kernel module (driver)                                                                                                        [ !! ]

```

in my kernel i definately have mac80211 compiled as a module, i have all the encryption modules i need too, i do not have the ieee80211 stack compiled into the kernel or as a module so everything should be using the mac80211 stack.

i can't figure out what i'm forgetting...

----------

## Dottout

ipw3945 driver is, according to www.intellinuxwireless.org the 'known to work' one (older and more tested), try this one instead

----------

## cipherus

this makes me sad =(

the old drivers work, but i wanted to try the new stuff.  so goes the road of progress.

----------

## fbcyborg

 *cipherus wrote:*   

> this makes me sad =(
> 
> the old drivers work, but i wanted to try the new stuff.  so goes the road of progress.

 

Me too, and tell me if this reply seems to be normal for you...   :Sad: 

I'm still waiting to use my wifi card again, hopefully with the new iwlwifi driver.

I can't associate to my Access Point in any way.

----------

## cipherus

Yes, I sometimes have the trouble where my ipw3945 will disassociate from my AP (all my other wireless devices will continue to work fine).  It usually happens when I have more than 300 active connections to the internet (bittorrent), but not always.  It doesn't happen very often, I can go for at least a few days before it happens usually.  But when it does break, I sometimes have to restart ipw3945d a few times before it will associate to any AP again (even different ones).

Kind of weird, but it doesn't bother me too much.  Still waiting for iwlwifi to make it into mainstream use...

----------

## fbcyborg

It didn't happen very often to me too. 

Actually, as you said, restarting the ipw3945d daemon solve the problem (it was necessary to do it only once for me).

I'm still waiting with my wifi card to work properly using the new iwl3945 driver. I've still got some trouble.

----------

